# Hi, My Name Is Patrick And I'm A FOHO



## commoncenz (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep, that's me. After hitting the middle of the month and "only" having Five 2 Oz bottles of FOs left in my drawer, I decided to stock up this month. This was needed because I was stepping out of the "beginner's" box and moving up from the .5 Oz/Lb standard setting on Soapcalc. What was NOT needed was the over 400 Oz of various FOs that I saw on my cabinet shelf today before I stopped adding them up. (Notice I went from a "drawer" to a "cabinet shelf").

Looking at all those fragrance oils (with another 46 Oz of various fragrances coming) I felt a small twinge of embarrassment. Had I become some type of FO hoarder? Was I obsessive compulsive? And then it hit me ... I am a FOHO. 

That's it. That's all. And once again, I thank you for bearing with me while I rant/ramble/vent a little. 

Happy soaping! And may your fragrances smell as good or better in your soap as they do OOB!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> And may your fragrances smell as good or better in your soap as they do OOB!



That's a pretty good benediction for a soaper!  And yes, you are a FOHO, my friend.  I comfort myself by saying that at 52, being any kind of HO sounds vaguely exciting


----------



## Susie (Jul 29, 2015)

LOL!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome to the club, Patrick! lol


IrishLass


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 29, 2015)

Update: My daughter tells me that yes, I am a FOHO. However, I am also addicted to colors (bought a bunch of oxides, micas and neon colorants last month). Aaaand, she pointed out that as she was talking to me I had placed an order for lye from The Lye Guy and had other pages open comparing the prices on Avocado Oil. 

According to my daughter, the other members of the household have taken to calling me "Pot Ash Pat". :Kitten Love: I pointed out to her that I had never "used" pot ash and I had just ordered my first bottle of the stuff .... her response:

"It's a nickname ... and not a very nice one ... it doesn't HAVE to make sense ... Kinda like all those colors and fragrances and chemicals." 

Uh-oh, I think they are planning to put me away someplace ... padded. lol :crazy::wave:


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

Being funny clearly runs in the family, Patrick   Good thing, I'm sure it helps w/the pre-masticated peanut butter!


----------



## julieanne (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello fellow member! When you hold scent up to your mini schnauzer who either sneezes or stays a while to sniff more because the humans in your household are tired of you saying, "what about this one, like it better or not so much, does the citrus smell true?" you know things are getting serious.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 29, 2015)

So, I'm glad to know I'm not the only that judges scents by the dog's reaction!!!!  I know it's going to be a good scent when my beagle follows me and sits and begs at the counter with scents he likes...lol... Unfortunately, I think that may mean I turned him into a FOHO as well :Kitten Love:


----------



## not_ally (Jul 30, 2015)

My dogs will only sit and beg for lard.  When they are not trying to surreptitiously lick the coconut jar.  Good thing I don't sell


----------



## raingarden (Aug 14, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Yep, that's me. After hitting the middle of the month and "only" having Five 2 Oz bottles of FOs left in my drawer, I decided to stock up this month. This was needed because I was stepping out of the "beginner's" box and moving up from the .5 Oz/Lb standard setting on Soapcalc. What was NOT needed was the over 400 Oz of various FOs that I saw on my cabinet shelf today before I stopped adding them up. (Notice I went from a "drawer" to a "cabinet shelf").
> 
> Looking at all those fragrance oils (with another 46 Oz of various fragrances coming) I felt a small twinge of embarrassment. Had I become some type of FO hoarder? Was I obsessive compulsive? And then it hit me ... I am a FOHO.
> 
> ...





Hey Patrick,

Being the FOHO that you are, have you used any of these Sweetcakes FO's in CP soap:  Olive Blossom, Fall Foliage, or Fall Harvest?  I didn't see any of them listed on the FO spreadsheet, so I'm wondering how they behave.  Any input would be gratly appreciated!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 14, 2015)

Actually, I have not. However, I believe that I have Fall Harvest in my collection of Autumn type scents. As soon as I get a chance to soap again, I'll give it a try.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Patrick. I'm a fellow FOHO. I feel your pain. I found myself yesterday ordering three different times, two from the same company, because I couldn't let go of the fact that I forgot one fo I wanted to try...so I had to order 6 more to meet the free shipping requirement. 

There's always more fo's to try and those pesky bills can wait another week...I have issues.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 15, 2015)

I too am a full blown FO HO. I have close to 200 or more bottles. I can't stop.


----------



## DCarter23103 (Aug 15, 2015)

Fellow FOHO here. I bought over 100 1 oz samplers in this year's AH/RE sale. And it's not like I didn't already have too much already! <sigh>


----------



## raingarden (Aug 15, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Actually, I have not. However, I believe that I have Fall Harvest in my collection of Autumn type scents. As soon as I get a chance to soap again, I'll give it a try.



Thanks, Patrick.  I'll look forward to your input.


----------



## jiroband (Aug 20, 2015)

To Patrick: My soapmaking brother from another mother -- I feel your pain! I am an FO FREAK! I swear there must be FO gnomes that come during the night and drop them off! 

To Raingarden: "Olive Blossom" from Sweetcakes is one of my favorites. If you like that, you have to try Sweetcakes "Dewy Green Cactus," too!

Cheers!
Jim


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 20, 2015)

Which reminds me. 

Raingarden, if you are looking for a fall scent that truly captures an apple orchard, I don't think you will be disappointed with Fall Harvest. I made a 2 lb batch last Sat. The scent is crisp and "appley" OOB. But, it has undertones of ... well, the best way to describe it is the smell of leaves and apples that have fallen to the ground. Not the "moldy" decaying scent after they've gone rotten, but the sweet scent when the apples have just burst open.  The scent stayed true in the soap batter and for the two days I was allowed to keep it. 

My oldest son came home from deployment and instead of taking the soap that was already cured, he took the "Autumn Journey" (my name for the soap). Told me he realized he'd have to wait 6 weeks to use it, but he didn't think he'd be back before then and he would just "order you some more scent if you send me the link". Little stinker even plundered his brothers Abercrombie Fierce type scented soap too. So, I will have to ask him for updates about longevity, etc. as I forgot to hold a bar back.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Aug 20, 2015)

I have found my people! I have at ton of FOs, but somehow just keep ordering more!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2015)

I just got 5 more in the mail yesterday and should have 6 more today....I need to stop.............NOT!


----------



## lsg (Aug 20, 2015)

I am afraid to tell how many bottles of essential oil and fragrance oil that I have.:silent:


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 20, 2015)

lsg said:


> I am afraid to tell how many bottles of essential oil and fragrance oil that I have.:silent:



You can only be helped if you admit that you have a problem. lol. Seriously, I'm about to order some more FOs from my favorite supplier. Need X-Mas/Winter scents. 8)


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 20, 2015)

You all have turned me into an FO HO. I am about to place 3 orders with 2 different suppliers in the next few weeks. Oh boy...


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2015)

It's so very easy to do. I even have at least 100 1 oz bottles. It's such an addiction. I need to restock some of my regulars but can't just walk away with what I need.  There just isn't enough time to try all I want to do. Darn full time job keeps getting in the way.


----------



## CTAnton (Aug 20, 2015)

hey Patrick...just wondering where you purchased Fall Harvest?


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 20, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Being funny clearly runs in the family, Patrick   Good thing, I'm sure it helps w/the pre-masticated peanut butter!



:Kitten Love:"pre-masticated peanut butter":Kitten Love:what other kind is there?


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 20, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> hey Patrick...just wondering where you purchased Fall Harvest?



I got a lot of fragrances from a couple of soapers who were destashing since they were going out of business. Couldn't beat the prices.

But, Sweet Cakes sells the scent I was describing for Raingarden


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 20, 2015)

lsg said:


> I am afraid to tell how many bottles of essential oil and fragrance oil that I have.:silent:


 
I'm afraid to even count mine to be able to be in the position to tell anyone!  

When I first started soaping, they all fit nicely in a little cupboard with lots of room to spare....... then I had to buy a separate cabinet with 3 shelves.....and now it's the cabinet, plus 9 large boxes! 

I'm so proud of myself, though- I valiantly held myself back from ordering anything from the recent RA sale. It was very tough, let me tell you, but I made it through! Whew! ......But then last night, I ordered 7 large bottles of FO from various suppliers. lol It was stuff I was getting low on, though, so I have a good excuse.....at least this time .


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh dear. It's obvious I'm merely a FoHo wannabe. 

My modest collection of FOs fit into a peach crate with room left over. I realized I was getting too confused as my small collection grew a bit larger, so I'm trying hard to not overwhelm myself with too many choices. I do need to figure out a way to quietly put a few of the first FOs I bought out of their misery. They simply ... reek. I can't bring myself to soap with them, they smell so artificial and ugly.

I bow to y'all -- I'm in awe of your FoHo-ness!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 20, 2015)

A peach crate qualifies as FOHOishness. I think if you have more fragrances than you could possibly use in a month, and you find yourself thinking of ordering more, you must be a FOHO on some level (maybe one in denial). 

Edit: Of course the above is just for us "hobbyists". Sellers have an excuse to indulge in being FOHOs. lol


----------



## jiroband (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone . . . please let me know if there is help for this!:crazy:


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2015)

No, we don't want a cure.  I like having options. I happen to have a lot of them.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 22, 2015)

200-400+? :Kitten Love:

I think I better climb in the boat with DeeAnna..I dont have _that_ many....wow..I stand in awe


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I'm under 100 fo's still, even counting my eo's I might still be under 100. Maybe I'm no FoHo???


----------



## not_ally (Aug 23, 2015)

I think you can tell you are a FO HO pretty early on.  I was only in the first couple dozens before I realized it was a problem, kept saying I was just going to work w/what I had, and here I am now w/a truly indecent amount that does not seem to lessen.  As soon as I destash some I buy more and then am back to where I started.  If not worse. 

I really try not to buy samples anymore, just big bottles of stuff that I really like/love and know I will use over and over.  And then a good sale comes along and the little "you can't afford *not* to check that one out right now" or "free postage!" voice starts up in my head ....


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm right now trying to decide whether I should order more scents from one of my favorite suppliers or try Mike's. Actually, that's not true. I'm right now trying to keep myself from ordering more scents from one of my favorite suppliers "AND" trying Mike's. lol.

Just got back from dropping my daughter off for her Sophomore year at college and feeling a little "nostalgic". So, thought I'd make a soap with a scent that reminds me of how she "smelled" as a child. But, I don't think baby powder and bubble gum mix well ... sooooo ... TWO SOAPS! lol


----------



## Jstar (Aug 23, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I think you can tell you are a FO HO pretty early on.  I was only in the first couple dozens before I realized it was a problem, kept saying I was just going to work w/what I had, and here I am now w/a truly indecent amount that does not seem to lessen.  As soon as I destash some I buy more and then am back to where I started.  If not worse.
> 
> I really try not to buy samples anymore, just big bottles of stuff that I really like/love and know I will use over and over.  And then a good sale comes along and the little "you can't afford *not* to check that one out right now" or "free postage!" voice starts up in my head ....



I used to buy several 1 oz'rs to test out..but I decided awhile back that that was a waste of money really {in my head anyway} so I buy no smaller than 4 oz'rs now..I figure if I cant use it in soap, I can always make room sprays or put it in my oil candles.

I've missed all the sales this year due to my shoulder injury and lack of work, so maybe its a blessing in disguise? 

Im still going to label myself as a FO HO cuz I LOVE them...Im just a FO HO on hold right now :razz:


----------



## not_ally (Aug 23, 2015)

J, I am glad you are buying less FO's, really.  At some point - it has for me - it becomes guilt-making, it is expensive and - if you live in a small space like me, with a couple of crazy dogs, takes up too much space.  Not glad to hear about the injury, though, it sounds like soaping might be especially good right now :sad:


----------



## Jstar (Aug 23, 2015)

Yea, injury was back in Sept 2014. Long story short..it's now a frozen shoulder  

I miss soaping every day, and Im afraid if I dont use the FO's I have, they will go off on me..I know some have already changed colors which is a bummer..so Im forcing myself to get back into the groove lol

Once I can land some type of online job like I had, I can start buying again..and yup Im in a small place but I have room..and if I dont I'll make room hahaha


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 23, 2015)

Patrick, thanks for the new nickname. I'm a FOHO for sure. It used to be called scent sl*t on another forum, but FOHO is so much better. I also collect EO's and micas so I might be a MIHO? I won't even bother with a nickname for essential oils let's just keep them in the same category.

Good to meet others who share the love of good smells!


----------



## afbrat (Sep 16, 2015)

You guys are making me laugh, but only because I can already tell that I will be joining your ranks at some point. Right now I'm just a wanna be. 

Question though. Has anyone tried infusing FO into a carrier oil to stretch out the scent?  And if so, did it work?


----------



## lsg (Sep 16, 2015)

The longer you make bath & body and soap products, the more EOs and FOs you collect.  It is just the soaper's law of averages.:crazy:


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Sep 16, 2015)

Totally a FOHO, at least as much as I can afford. We've hit a bit of a rough spot financially these last few months so I have had to cut down a bit, and I decided the next wad of cash needs to go to colors, since I have a whole cabinet shelf full of FO's. 16 Oz bottles line a whole two rows, 8 oz bottles line a row, then the rest is filled with the 1 oz samplers, because that's just a can't resist thing. I don't mind making small batches and trying out different scents. I make notes and mark them as 'buy again in a larger size' or not, but the 4 oz idea for room sprays and etc. is a really good idea. (I really really need to get to making some room sprays.) 

So I would totally be a FOHO like IrishLass if I could afford to be, and a COHO too, (colors) all kinds, liquid, mica, oxides, color blocks, etc etc.

And I have an Evil Enabler, to boot. The old man and I made a pact the other night. After he goes back to work in his field, I said I wouldn't blink at how much he spends on his musician equipment, on two conditions: A. Of course all the bills have to be paid and a six month's nest egg has to be saved up, and B. For every amount he spends, I get an equal amount. So, he wants a $ 4,000 amp? Okay.......FOHO heaven here we come..... :twisted:


----------

